# Tactical Gifts to Brighten Your Holidays



## Dame (Nov 25, 2013)

I love starting this thread. It gives me a way to do a memory dump from my brain to the pages of usefulness that is SS. (Not that this stuff is useful so much as just cool.)

 
From Rio Grande Custom Grips. MSRP $64.95
http://www.ammoland.com/2013/11/rio-grande-army-special-forces-gun-grips/#axzz2lhDiYARm


----------



## Dame (Nov 25, 2013)

From Think Geek. MSRP $20.99
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f20f/


----------



## Dame (Nov 25, 2013)

*The Best Red vs. Blue DVD. Ever. Of All Time*
* *
From Amazon.com MSRP $4.99
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Blue-DVD-Ever-Time/dp/B008UQURRM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1385417745&sr=8-3&keywords=red+vs+blue+10+years+box+set


----------



## Loki (Nov 25, 2013)

These were out of stock when I tried to order some for friends. 





http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f1...26&et_rid=873538347&linkid=49680726_text_f176


----------



## reed11b (Nov 25, 2013)

I want Dame to be my not-so-secret Santa. EVERY year.
Reed


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2013)

IMTT said:


> These were out of stock when I tried to order some for friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is an excellent find.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 25, 2013)

New travel mug?
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/efab/


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 25, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I want Dame to be my not-so-secret Santa. EVERY year.
> Reed



You'll have to come by the house and see what she did for the Troll a couple years back.  

LL


----------



## CDG (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.opticsplanet.com/gen-pro-tactical-stocking-with-molle.html


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 25, 2013)

IMTT said:


> These were out of stock when I tried to order some for friends.
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f1...26&et_rid=873538347&linkid=49680726_text_f176



It's on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Bud-K-Crusade...=1385431591&sr=8-1&keywords=Crusader+Helm+Mug


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 25, 2013)

CDG said:


>


Fail you no provide linky.


----------



## CDG (Nov 25, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Fail you no provide linky.



I don't know what you're talking about.  There is clearly a link in my post. :-"


----------



## Dame (Nov 25, 2013)

For the Brad Thor fans. Autographed Paperback Box Set
I would have preferred hardback or better yet, leather, but these still look pretty neat.
 
http://premierecollectibles.com/the-brad-thor-ultimate-reader-experience/


----------



## Dame (Nov 25, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> It's on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/Bud-K-Crusader-Mug/dp/B00EUC42FS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385431591&sr=8-1&keywords=Crusader Helm Mug



I love the Monte Python version. Black Knight anyone?
 
http://www.amazon.com/Grail-Black-Knight-Helmet-Coffee/dp/B00F61QSDG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 25, 2013)

CDG said:


> I don't know what you're talking about.  There is clearly a link in my post. :-"


Edit feature is awesome, isin't it.
Beat yer boots.


----------



## CDG (Nov 25, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Beat yer boots.


 GUNG-HO!


----------



## CDG (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.zombiegift.com/2012/10/01/kz-zombie-pen-etrator-tactical-pen/


----------



## Muppet (Nov 25, 2013)

Just picked up a pair of these from L.A. Police Gear. Matterhorn, 10" all weather proof boot, Can't get link to post. Made in U.S. by same company, Corcoran.

F.M.


----------



## Loki (Nov 25, 2013)

Dame said:


> I love the Monte Python version. Black Knight anyone?
> View attachment 9737
> http://www.amazon.com/Grail-Black-Knight-Helmet-Coffee/dp/B00F61QSDG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2



Thanks , just ordered eight of them for friends.


----------



## Loki (Nov 25, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Just picked up a pair of these from L.A. Police Gear. Matterhorn, 10" all weather proof boot, Can't get link to post. Made in U.S. by same company, Corcoran.
> 
> F.M.



That is for work, in the cold and wet, no bueno!


----------



## Loki (Nov 25, 2013)

Recon cigars, these rock and are excellent as well.

http://www.reconcigars.com/
​


----------



## Muppet (Nov 25, 2013)

IMTT said:


> That is for work, in the cold and wet, no bueno!


 
Whats no good?

F.M.


----------



## Loki (Nov 25, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Whats no good?
> 
> F.M.


Not the boots, the boots are excellent!  I have a set that are worn out over many, many years. Re-soled them twice. It's the many years of work you have to do while wearing them that's no good.


----------



## Dame (Nov 26, 2013)

OK, one more for tonight. (Not gonna say who really NEEDS to get this.)
*Jedi Junkies (DVD)*
* *
$14.54 on Overstock.com 
http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movies-Music-Games/Jedi-Junkies-DVD/7546372/product.html?searchidx=2


----------



## dirtmover (Nov 26, 2013)

It is about that time of year again.......who's going to get a 3 wolves shirt this time lol


----------



## AWP (Nov 26, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> It is about that time of year again.......who's going to get a 3 wolves shirt this time lol


 
Wait....some of you don't already have a TWS?


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 26, 2013)

Who needs a TWS when you can have this!  Does our intrepid AWP have the stones to wear this?  :-"



http://mcphee.com/shop/bigfoot-sweater.html

LL


----------



## x SF med (Nov 26, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> It's on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/Bud-K-Crusader-Mug/dp/B00EUC42FS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385431591&sr=8-1&keywords=Crusader Helm Mug




Bud K?   Not that Chinese knock off factory that makes the worlds shittiest knives.... 200 tactical knives for $12!  You can make hundreds in profit, as long as you leave the state you sold them.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 26, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Who needs a TWS when you can have this!  Does our intrepid AWP have the stones to wear this?  :-"
> 
> View attachment 9743
> 
> ...




I know a Ranger who looks like the Sasquatch on that sweater....  maybe he needs it....:wall:


----------



## Muppet (Nov 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Bud K?   Not that Chinese knock off factory that makes the worlds shittiest knives.... 200 tactical knives for $12!  You can make hundreds in profit, as long as you leave the state you sold them.


 
Bud K. is a cheap Chinese shop. They suck.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd autograph it and mail it forward if ya'll pick it up. Or wear it myself in a heartbeat.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 26, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> I'd autograph it and mail it forward if ya'll pick it up. Or wear it myself in a heartbeat.



Need to get somebody to embroider a few blackberries and blackberry juice stains on it before you wear it...   and Sasquatch would need to be dragging a steak behind himself too...


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Who needs a TWS when you can have this!  Does our intrepid AWP have the stones to wear this?  :-"
> 
> View attachment 9743
> 
> ...


That's awesome.  The best part:  "This one-size-fits-most sweater is sausage-casing-tight on a 2XL person and awkwardly loose on a medium frame."


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 26, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> That's awesome.  The best part:  "This one-size-fits-most sweater is sausage-casing-tight on a 2XL person and awkwardly loose on a medium frame."



Archie McPhee's is the schnizzle.  Their store - well let's just say, the last visit was a quick one, about 15 minutes, 2 armfuls and it cost $150!  One of our best sources for stuff for overseas boxes.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Nov 26, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Archie McPhee's is the schnizzle.  Their store - well let's just say, the last visit was a quick one, about 15 minutes, 2 armfuls and it cost $150!  One of our best sources for stuff for overseas boxes.
> 
> LL




OPSEC violation...  sorry, we have to kill you now, before the black helicopters get here, the supply center has been compromised and now all our black funds for the OPs will dry up....  nice job, Ritter.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> OPSEC violation...  sorry, we have to kill you now, before the black helicopters get here, the supply center has been compromised and now all our black funds for the OPs will dry up....  nice job, Ritter.



What kind of pie was I baking for you this morning?  Speaking of gifts...  

LL


----------



## compforce (Nov 26, 2013)

Dame said:


> For the Brad Thor fans. Autographed Paperback Box Set
> I would have preferred hardback or better yet, leather, but these still look pretty neat.
> View attachment 9736
> http://premierecollectibles.com/the-brad-thor-ultimate-reader-experience/


 
I'd rather have the jacket... 
http://www.scottevest.com/mm5/merch...hor&utm_medium=BradThor&utm_campaign=BradThor


----------



## Dame (Nov 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Need to get somebody to embroider a few blackberries and blackberry juice stains on it before you wear it...   and Sasquatch would need to be dragging a steak behind himself too...


Don't forget the 'Dew.


----------



## Dame (Nov 26, 2013)

compforce said:


> I'd rather have the jacket...
> http://www.scottevest.com/mm5/merch...hor&utm_medium=BradThor&utm_campaign=BradThor


Saw that. No girls allowed apparently. Makes it even cooler for you guys.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 26, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Who needs a TWS when you can have this!  Does our intrepid AWP have the stones to wear this?  :-"
> 
> View attachment 9743
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I have the words for that....


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 26, 2013)

compforce said:


> I'd rather have the jacket...
> http://www.scottevest.com/mm5/merch...hor&utm_medium=BradThor&utm_campaign=BradThor


You are such a geek...

LL


----------



## Loki (Nov 26, 2013)

I own three of these; one tan, multi-camo and a hikers plaid. Bought one for a friend last Christmas.

http://sportkilt.com/
http://www.utilikilts.com/


----------



## Dame (Nov 26, 2013)

IMTT said:


> I own three of these; one tan, multi-camo and a hikers plaid. Bought one for a friend last Christmas.
> http://sportkilt.com/ http://www.utilikilts.com/


ROFL. @LimaOscarSierraTango and I sent one of those from 5.11 Tactical to @pardus one year.  I think we're still in trouble for that.


----------



## Dame (Nov 26, 2013)

For anyone who geeks out over Sci-Fi, video games, comics, etc., Shawn Thorsson makes replicas of EVERYTHING.
None of it is cheap but his shop is amazing. His combat garden gnomes are the best around.



www.flickr.com/photos/8050182@N06/sets/


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2013)

One of these days, after college, I'll have a yard I'm allowed to dig up, and I'll have Star Wars droids all over that garden!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 26, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> One of these days, after college, I'll have a yard I'm allowed to dig up, and I'll have Star Wars droids all over that garden!


 
NERD!Love ya sis. Droids? I would have claymores in my yard!

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 26, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> One of these days, after college, I'll have a yard I'm allowed to dig up, and I'll have Star Wars droids all over that garden!


Are those the droids we are looking for?


----------



## Loki (Nov 26, 2013)

A buddy of mine bought some of these last year. Of course a former action guy, retired MSG. He's got a squad of these in his front yard.  My old lady told me "no way" and shut me down. They come with all types of weapons and configurations. You know so you meet the proper and correct MTOE.   





http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/combat-lawn-gnomes


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> NERD!Love ya sis. Droids? I would have claymores in my yard!
> 
> F.M.



Gotta hide the booby traps in something....


Uuuuhh huh huhuhuhuh... She said booby.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 26, 2013)

Neat item for Christmas I found earlier.





Glock 42

Comes with two high capacity 2 round magazines (may not be legal in some states)


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 27, 2013)

Centermass said:


> Neat item for Christmas I found earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can't be pleasant to shoot


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2013)

Dame said:


> ROFL. @LimaOscarSierraTango and I sent one of those from 5.11 Tactical to @pardus one year.  I think we're still in trouble for that.



Yes, you both are.


----------



## Karoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

I will be purchasing this for a good friend's return from deployment.

http://www.govx.com/m/116/p/4132/pelican-makers-mark-case


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 29, 2013)

Centermass said:


> Neat item for Christmas I found earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO the buzz of the G42 is officially everywhere.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 29, 2013)

JAB said:


> LMAO the buzz of the G42 is officially everywhere.




I was wondering how long it was gonna take before someone actually figured it out


----------



## Dame (Dec 11, 2013)

Found this in my e-mail today:
*
NEW Massive AR-15 Digital Rifle Guide*

Impressum Media's *AR RIFLES Digital Guide* presents over 1,300 semi-auto and full-auto AR rifles from 65 manufacturers worldwide. It also contains a schematics library with printable and zoomable exploded views and parts lists of many AR rifles; a great value for any gunsmith or gun enthusiast. Over 1,300 AR rifles in calibers from .22LR to .458 SOCOM are presented with technical specifications, features, prices and up to 12-high-resolution zoomable pictures for each model.






Impressum Media's AR RIFLES digital guide starts automatically when inserted, with no installation required. It works on Windows XP, Vista, 7 & 8 and it makes the perfect Christmas gift. Available at www.FirearmsGuide.com 

*$15.99 (plus $1.99 shipping and handling) with delivery by Christmas Eve if ordered before Dec. 21st.*


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 11, 2013)

Not necessarily "tactical" per se and it might be a little late to order for the holidays but these make great gifts:
www.mugworksonline.com

I ordered a bunch from him a couple years ago.   Fantastic quality and workmanship; nice heavy duty personalized mugs (the website and photos don't do him justice).

Bonus:  it's a vet owned business.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 14, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Not necessarily "tactical" per se and it might be a little late to order for the holidays but these make great gifts:
> www.mugworksonline.com
> 
> I ordered a bunch from him a couple years ago.   Fantastic quality and workmanship; nice heavy duty personalized mugs (the website and photos don't do him justice).
> ...


Wow. Impressive work

LL


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2013)

I have to post this simply because I feel naughty keeping it to myself. These are some of the most beautiful (and expensive) leather goods for men I've ever seen.
http://www.ghurka.com


----------



## Dame (Dec 17, 2013)

A tactical gift for the ladies.
*Original Red EBbra*
*$29.99*
The Emergency Bra (EBbra) is a protective garment that can be easily and quickly transformed into two respiratory face masks in case of emergency to reduce inhalation of harmful airborne particles when specialized protective devices are not available to the public (such as natural disasters or accidents).

The EBbra is like any other conventional bra in terms of its main function to support the breasts, as well as its aesthetics, sizes, colors and styles. EBbra can be worn regular, strapless, or criss-cross. The bra can also be used as a nursing bra.

Comes with instructional brochure.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm thinking of checking Santas list to see how many demerits the Troll has...

 
http://www.gerbergear.com/Tactical/Gear/Downrange-Tomahawk_30-000792

 

http://www.brunton.com/products/hydrogen-reactor-plus-hydrogen-core

 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001NHZWDE/

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 18, 2013)

Dame said:


> A tactical gift for the ladies.
> *Original Red EBbra*
> *$29.99*
> The Emergency Bra (EBbra) is a protective garment that can be easily and quickly transformed into two respiratory face masks in case of emergency to reduce inhalation of harmful airborne particles when specialized protective devices are not available to the public (such as natural disasters or accidents).
> ...


Give it away in a contest, think I'll call it the boobie prize


----------



## JBS (Dec 20, 2013)

From my good buds over at Hardwire Armor Systems LLC.

Level IIIA Clipboard $109.00

Just got a couple for a relative who travels to some 'out of the way' places from time to time, a LEO buddy, and one for myself in case I end up at visiting my wife's relatives in the near future.  Ya never know with them folk, lol.

These things are awesome, discreet, and weight about 1.25 lbs.   Drop it in a briefcase or computer bag (or backpack) and you have a fighting chance.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.adventuresurvivalequipment.com/military-tarpaulin.html


----------



## Muppet (Dec 20, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> I'm thinking of checking Santas list to see how many demerits the Troll has...
> 
> View attachment 9860
> http://www.gerbergear.com/Tactical/Gear/Downrange-Tomahawk_30-000792
> ...



Not a Gerber fan but I would totally rock that Tomahawk!

F.M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 20, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Not a Gerber fan but I would totally rock that Tomahawk!
> 
> F.M.



For me it's one of those "I don't need any of these features...but...but...what if...?!"


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 21, 2013)

This was a find at the PA State Store today, on a last minute shopping foray.  While not technically tactical, it is "Muy Moto".  The label states:



> Jarhead Red is a wine on a mission to support the Marine Corps Scholarship Foundation.  True to its name, Jarhead Red boasts a robust character with rich black fruit flavors and a finish that doesn't quit. Enjoy it with classic American fare such as peppered steak, barbecued chicken and spicy grilled sausage.  Adam Firestone,  Capt. USMC '84-'91.  Ruben Dominguez, Sgt. USMC '79-'84


----------



## compforce (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/12/20/top-tactical-stocking-stuffers/?intcmp=obnetwork


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 21, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> This was a find at the PA State Store today, on a last minute shopping foray.  While not technically tactical, it is "Muy Moto".  The label states:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9875


I've had this before, and its actually not bad!


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 21, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I've had this before, and its actually not bad!


That is good to hear!  That was my reward to me for going shopping today!  I was at the state store for last minute "stocking stuffers" and the lines were INSANE.  While standing there, I looked over and there was a big display of this right next to me.  I grabbed it!  Mr. Chop was with me, wearing his 3/7 family shirt and the lady in front of us noticed it and started chatting.  When she saw this winery supports the Marine Scholarship Fund and that our son is in the USMC she took one as well.


----------



## JHD (Dec 21, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> I'm thinking of checking Santas list to see how many demerits the Troll has...
> 
> View attachment 9860
> http://www.gerbergear.com/Tactical/Gear/Downrange-Tomahawk_30-000792
> ...



Believe or not, but I actually have a marshmallow bazooka.  They are fun!  And for my next job as a badass super spy, I think I am going to get one of those ebras.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 21, 2013)

Not bad....pretty solid.  A nice stocking stuffer, under $20.





http://store.magpul.com/product/MAG595/101


----------



## policemedic (Dec 21, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> Not bad....pretty solid.  A nice stocking stuffer, under $20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first two PMAGs in my duty rifle are coupled together with that gadget. It's a good piece of kit; never had a problem with it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 21, 2013)

Heh....good to hear, has also been added to my load out.


----------



## Brill (Dec 22, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Not a Gerber fan but I would totally rock that Tomahawk!
> 
> F.M.



They are very useful recovering buried IEDs (rendered safe) for processing.


----------



## Dame (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't forget the wrapping paper!
 
http://www.zazzle.com/molon_labe_gift_wrap_paper-256102787807312637


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 23, 2013)

JHD said:


> Believe or not, but I actually have a marshmallow bazooka.  They are fun!  And for my next job as a badass super spy, I think I am going to get one of those ebras.


 
He has a marshmallow gun, a 5 shot, I believe... :-"

LL


----------



## medicchick (Jan 6, 2014)

For next year?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B004WHRRQM


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2014)

lindy said:


> They are very useful recovering buried IEDs (rendered safe) for processing.



Or you could use an issue e-tool/bayonet, at a cost of...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 6, 2014)

pardus said:


> Or you could use an issue e-tool/bayonetat a cost of...



But then he couldn't be "different". lol


----------



## x SF med (Jan 6, 2014)

medicchick said:


> For next year?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B004WHRRQM




LMAO...  a knifehand for the kitchen.


----------

